# مفاجأه حقيقى .. قاموس اون لين .. طبى - هندسى - تجارى - اجتماعى- جولوجى..؟؟



## سيزار (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مفاجأه حقيقى .. قاموس اون لين .. طبى - هندسى - تجارى - اجتماعى- جولوجى..؟؟


وناطق ب اللغه الامريكيه والانجليزيه​


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fire


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي سيزووو


وربنا يعوض تعبك

​*


----------



## سيزار (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مايكل دايما منور بجد ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> مفاجأه حقيقى .. قاموس اون لين .. طبى - هندسى - تجارى - اجتماعى- جولوجى..؟؟
> 
> 
> وناطق ب اللغه الامريكيه والانجليزيه​
> ...



وااااااااااه يااااااابوي...
(جامـــــــــــوس) طبي....
قصدي قاموس طبي.......
بجد انا كنت بدور عليه من زمان 
شكرااااااااا لتعبــــــــــــك
صليلي كتيييييييييييييير​


----------



## سيزار (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بيشوى كتير


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## سيزار (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مينا اخى نورت الموضوع


----------



## سيزار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

المهم رابط القاموس نضيف وزى الفل مالناش دعوه ب الى اتمسح ههههه


----------

